# ROH Supercard Of Honor VII - NYC



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They should just do Briscoe vs. Briscoe it would kick so much ass, I liked watching their matches that they had almost 10 years ago.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Any show with the main event in 2013 involving Jay Brisco should not have supercard in it's name. It's not a dig at Jay by any means but it's just a random halfassed booking on ROH's behalf. Is their any build or any particular reason Jays getting a title shot? Remember when ROH's supercard of honor shows were actually supercards?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

TBF The Supercard Of Honor name hasn't really fit since the awesome third one in 08 so at this point I'm just glad they're putting on a good match as the main event. Jay's getting the shot since he's at the forefront of the ROH vs. SCUM feud and there's not that many people left that Steen hasn't gone through.


And Spoilers for more matches announced for the card:



Spoiler: SOH matches



reDRagon vs. The American Wolves for the tag titles
Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin - winner gets a world title shot

Teased - Charlie Haas vs. Shelton Benjamin/Mike Mondo
Matt Taven vs. Adam Cole for the tv title, may change into three-way with Matt Hardy


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> Spoiler: SOH matches
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: SOH matches



It'd probably be Haas vs Benjamin, Kelly & Seltzer really put this over at the 11YA


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Jay Brisco getting the title shot feels so random.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Jay Brisco getting the title shot feels so random.


Why? it makes pefrect sense really.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> That's it!! Supercard of Honor VII on April 5th, 2013 is OFFICIALLY SOLD OUT !!!
> 
> We apologize to all fans that were unable to buy tickets to this event . However, we invite you to watch Supercard of Honor VII on internet-pay per view right here at ROHWRESTLING.COM!
> 
> ...


,.

From newswire:



> - Nigel McGuinness is looking to sign "The Outlaw" Charlie Haas vs. his former partner Shelton Benjamin! It was inevitable that ROH officials would want this after what happened last week on ROH TV but Haas says that Shelton will never show his face in ROH again. "Shelton ain't coming back, he is gone from ROH and he is a piece of s****" explained Haas. "No need to sign the f****** match. F***, if you want to see a good match sign me up for a cheeseburger eating contest."


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I get the argument about an unestablished singles guy main eventing such a big show for ROH. Not like they have a ton of bigger alternatives though and it'll more than likely be good. It's hardly Richards/Edwards or Richards/Elgin level for example.*


----------



## Freddyglove (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post here so I guess I might get some heat for it.. 

But I have 3 GA tickets for this show that I'm unable to use. They're hard copy and I'm not looking to make any money off them, just get face value.

If anyone's interested, just let me know!

Thanks


----------



## LBThrizzy (Apr 17, 2012)

How does Jay Briscoe getting a world title shot make any sense?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, Jay Briscoe working a big singles match in ROH is instant WINNING.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll take Jay vs Steen. It could restore my faith in knowing Jay is capable of working good singles matches. Match vs QT Marshall earlier this year doesn't count. Not Jay's fault his opponent was mediocre. This time around it should hopefully work out. Fingers crossed.



Spoiler: Rumored match(?)



Lethal vs Elgin for #1 contendership. Oh kill me now.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> At the "11th Anniversary Event", Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish scored a huge victory against Jay & Mark Briscoe and as a result claimed the World Tag Team Titles as their own. It was a title opportunity earned when redDRagon won a Tag Team Gauntlet on "Ring of Honor Wrestling" TV by beating The American Wolves (albeit with some assistance from S.C.U.M) and although the shot may have been tainted, the championship came in victory free of question. O'Reilly and Fish beat the most decorated team in ROH history to become champions, a feat that Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards could not pull off at "The Hunt for Gold" less than two months prior.
> 
> "Bobby and I did what Davey and Eddie could not do." said Kyle O'Reilly to ROHWrestling.com, "We beat the men who helped create Ring of Honor, we beat the Briscoes, we took their titles, WE beat The Briscoes! The legendary American Wolves couldn't do it, just like they couldn't stop us from getting the title shot in the first place. For everything The Briscoes have done the last eleven years, for everything The Wolves did in their time on top, they certainly deserve recognition. Now though, they are the past and Bobby and I are the present, the now of Ring of Honor's tag team division, and we are most certainly the future as well. The time to man up has passed, the hunt is over and done, now everyone can chase the dragon."
> 
> ...


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Jay is good in singles, check his match with Strong at Only The Strong Survive for proof of that. Hit and miss on a tag, but it won't come to that. Should be a hard-hitting brawl, which I think is perfect considering ROH's current storyline. Jay is ROH's "founding father" according to Nigel, and that's enough for me. They're not gonna fly in KENTA to eat a pin from Steen, and Jay/Steen is a pretty fresh singles matchup, all considering. I will reserve judgment until I see the match.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Jay/Steen will make for a great brawl but I wouldn't have been against Briscoe/Briscoe they always put on great matches together. Despite that, Wolves/Red Dragon alone has me excited for this show and hopefully they won't be running at the same time against anything DragonGate related.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> From the March 6th Newswire:
> 
> Nigel McGuinness is looking to sign "The Outlaw" Charlie Haas vs. his former partner Shelton Benjamin! It was inevitable that ROH officials would want this after what happened last week on ROH TV but Haas says that Shelton will never show his face in ROH again. "Shelton ain't coming back, he is gone from ROH and he is a piece of s****" explained Haas. "No need to sign the f****** match. F***, if you want to see a good match sign me up for a cheeseburger eating contest."
> 
> ...


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

To quote Charlie Haas - "F***."



Matt_Yoda said:


> Jay/Steen will make for a great brawl but I wouldn't have been against Briscoe/Briscoe they always put on great matches together. Despite that, Wolves/Red Dragon alone has me excited for this show and hopefully they won't be running at the same time against anything DragonGate related.


The EVOLVE show runs at 4, it's the CZW show that's going head-to-head with ROH.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is that actually Shelton in that pic or his double? 

These newswire messages sound like a 12 year old mark is writing them.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Wolves vs Red Dragon oh god. Their Final Battle match actually worked, but their "rematch" in the tag gauntlet was just terrible. Expecting this match to not be fast & swift type that was done the first time which lent itself to an advantage. Though I can hope. This doesn't need to be a forced epic that has to have way, way too much time.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> - Roderick Strong has told Nigel McGuinness that he wants the best competition that he can find for him at "Supercard of Honor VII”. We will see who Nigel comes up with for Strong but the wrestler that is rumored is pretty interesting.


Hopefully it's Liger or Morrision


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Hopefully it's Liger or Morrision


Don't give your hopes up like I did before Forever Hooligans were announced knowing ROH's track record with surprise announcements. Probably be someone like Johnny Divine. My God I hate Johnny Divine.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Where did you pull those two names from? Totally random or hinted at? They're both possible fwiw. Just don't get your hopes up with ROH and teases like this. Remember when they hyped the return of an old champ and it was only Davey :lol I even called that one! :lol*


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

I want Roddy vs a high flyer cause those are always fun to watch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Roddy vs RVD.

:3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Watch as it'll only be ACH for the rematch.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Since Forever Hooliganz just came in... how about bringing in Alex Shelley to face Roderick?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Where did you pull those two names from? Totally random or hinted at? They're both possible fwiw. Just don't get your hopes up with ROH and teases like this. Remember when they hyped the return of an old champ and it was only Davey :lol I even called that one! :lol*


Both will be in PWS at the same weekend so who knows


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Well that makes sense at least then. You always have to factor in how much it probably costs to get a guy like Liger on the show even if he's in town and ROH's recent history of spending the bare minimum to get talent in. I'd throw Trent Barretta out there as a likely opponent.

PWS are running a Mania weekend show too? Shit is ANYONE in the US not running Mania weekend. *


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

I fully expect Steen to roll into Supercard of Honor VII and defend against Jay Briscoe, and then I fully expect Steen to defeat Briscoe and continue his run as the ROH World Champion. I've been wanting Jay Briscoe to get some singles bouts, I didn't expect it to be for the World Title but he's been in the company since day 1 and deserves a shot since he hasn't had one in forever. Still, Steen should be able to get the win but I don't expect it to be easy whatsoever with Jay being a blood thirsty animal in the ring, I expect this to result in a hardcore style match down the stretch.


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

liger is facing morrison the same night of the roh ppv


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

peety14 said:


> liger is facing morrison the same night of the roh ppv


Can Lyger make both shows? Generico wrestle ROH and DGUSA iPPVs last year the same night.


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

Manu_Styles said:


> Can Lyger make both shows? Generico wrestle ROH and DGUSA iPPVs last year the same night.


no because the event is at the same time unless his match in jersey is first and the roh match is near the end. I wish i can get tickets to the ROH event but its sold out. Looks like im going to the one in jersey but atleast i get to see liger and bret hart hart unless theres a way to find tickets


----------



## Venomfwa (Aug 13, 2012)

I have three GA tickets for Friday night's sold out show if anyone needs them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> As reported in the 3/13 Newswire last week, Roderick Strong told Nigel McGuinness he wanted the best competition for the sold-out “Supercard of Honor VII” iPPV event on April 5th in NYC. Well the word has gotten back to ROHWrestling.com that McGuinness has found his man and it is none other than Karl “Machine Gun” Anderson!
> 
> Anderson may only have two previous ROH appearances under his belt (“Survival of the Fittest 2007” & “Chaos At The Cow Palace”) but this 11-year veteran of the ring wars is a highly decorated, world traveling competitor of the highest caliber. A former GHC Heavyweight Tag Team Champion, former IWGP Tag Team Champion, and winner of the 2009 G1 Climax Tag League alongside Giant Bernard, Anderson also claimed victory in the 2012 World Tag League with Hirooki Goto as his partner. Anderson also recently challenged Hiroshi Tanashi for the IWGP Heavyweight Championship in February but was unsuccessful in his first ever attempt to claim that title.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHIT!! I'm a huge fan of Anderson, so glad he's coming back to ROH


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Karl Anderson! how in the hell did they score him!? Anderson vs. Strong this match cannot disappoint.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This match can steal the show


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

I loved their PWG match and now Anderson is much, much better.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

NO FREAKIN' WAY!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Well shit, I don't know how you pulled this one out ROH, but fuck yeah! Will watch.


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a frickin awesome contest to sign. Great work ROH. Kinda surprising considering the NOAH deal for Border Wars, although I guess Anderson isn't strictly a NJPW guy.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Happy to see Anderson in ROH. I thought the match with Strong in pwg was awful, just way way to long but Anderson deserves more exposure.


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla (Mar 9, 2013)

EmbassyForever said:


> HOLY SHIT!! I'm a huge fan of Anderson, so glad he's coming back to ROH


Anderson vs Roddy? HECK YEAH!!!:cheer I love Anderson, and Strong is great. This match could easily be the Supercards MOTN.
Jay Briscoe vs Steen sounds pretty good too.
I'm not really looking forward to see Lethal-Elgin, but thats ok. Match is probably gonna be solid.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Anderson vs Strong :mark: :mark: :mark:

How ROH pulled that off I have no idea. Pumped.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

bigbuxxx said:


> Happy to see Anderson in ROH. I thought the match with Strong in pwg was awful, just way way to long but Anderson deserves more exposure.


Middle of the match was definitely a drag but they made up for it towards the end. I don't see why we can't get a brilliant match out of either if they don't make the same mistake as before.

Good to see RoH making a match-up that this whole section seemingly wants, though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh shit. I'll definitely watch that.*


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Wait



> Anderson also recently challenged Hiroshi *Tanashi*


Does no one in RoH ever proof read their articles, anymore?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This OWNS :mark:


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Haven't watched his stuff recently but I did like his PWG stuff. Heard he's gotten even better, should be fun.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rickey said:


> Haven't watched his stuff recently but I did like his PWG stuff. Heard he's gotten even better, should be fun.


*needs to watch Tanahashi vs Anderson from New Beginning 2013.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

HayleySabin said:


> *needs to watch Tanahashi vs Anderson from New Beginning 2013.


I do, haha. Yeah I know. I heard that match and another one he had with Okada was good too. Probably will look them both up on youtube and watch them later. Gotta get in the mood to sit down and watch it. Think the Anderon/Tanahashi went like 30 minutes.

I've missed so much stuff.

edit: Just put Anderson/Tanahashi in my 'watch later' list, gonna check it out sometime in the near future.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yep, Okada vs Anderson from G1 Climax finals is a great match too. Anderson had quite a few I liked a lot during the G1 Climax.

It's about 23 minutes iirc. Beauty of it is, once it begins you'll be so into it that it flies on by. It did for me.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Rickey said:


> I do, haha. Yeah I know. I heard that match and another one he had with Okada was good too. Probably will look them both up on youtube and watch them later. Gotta get in the mood to sit down and watch it. Think the Anderon/Tanahashi went like 30 minutes.
> 
> I've missed so much stuff.


If you want short match than watch Anderson vs Okada in the G1 Final. It went like only 10-15 minutes and the crowd was NUTS.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Cool thanks guys. Just found both matches on youtube. Love matches that fly by quickly gonna check them both out when I have time.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

(Y)

Right on.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I hope he stills does that machine gun taunt, I used to love that. :lmao Probably one of my favorite taunts.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Anderson will probably have a match in the next day TV taping, who you want him to face?

I'd seeing Steen vs Anderson for the title. Him vs Cole sounds pretty great as well.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

Didn´t expect this match at all, it seems like SBG is finally support ROH with some money


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

If Anderson works a TV match then I'm going to pull for the obvious in a match vs Adam Cole.


----------



## Manu_Styles (Apr 13, 2011)

New Japan Gaijins coming to ROH

11th Anniversary: Forever Hooligans

Supercard Of Honor VII: Karl Anderson

Border Wars i don´t think so because of the NOAH guys

Best In The World 2013: Prince Devitt?


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla (Mar 9, 2013)

Manu_Styles said:


> New Japan Gaijins coming to ROH
> 
> 11th Anniversary: Forever Hooligans
> 
> Supercard Of Honor VII: Karl Anderson


Yeah, good point. Is it possible that ROH is working with NJPW?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't read too much into it. New Japan talent, especially gaijins, are generally free to take outside bookings outside of tours. Devitt works plenty of Europe shows and Liger's working in the UK and US this year. It's more them using New Japan guys than a traditional working relationship.*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Just saw Anderson vs. Okada, G1 Climax and wow it's only like 13 minutes but it's crazy! Especially towards the end with all those reversals/counters. :mark:ed hard for that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The October match was better.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good stuff.

Their rematch at King of Pro Wrestling was even better.

ahhh, fuxin ninja Seabs.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *The October match was better.*





Spoiler










This one? If so, I just added it to my watch later list. :mark: Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for semi-derailing the thread.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah that one. Wait are we pimping MACHINE GUN matches? Watch the G1 match with Shelton Benjamin. He has a great match in 2012 with SHELTON BENJAMIN.*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I vaguely alluded to that one in a post ^. Grouped it in with the rest, but heed the advice. Probably Shelton's best match since 2009.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't find Benjamin vs. Anderson on youtube  It's probably somewhere on dailymotion, the match up intrigues me now.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Rah said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Does no one in RoH ever proof read their articles, anymore?


Kevin Steen does.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Rickey said:


> Can't find Benjamin vs. Anderson on youtube  It's probably somewhere on dailymotion, the match up intrigues me now.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-media/643794-njpw-g1-climax-05-08-2012-a.html

(Nakamura vs Okada and Yano vs Suzuki from the same show were great as well).

Here's the last minutes of the match - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn7pnZ2aSkI


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn. Didn't expect that one. May have to plunk down money to see this live.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Anderson vs. Elgin has been announced for the TV tapings the next day.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Kind of hoping for Cole to be honest. 



Rah said:


> Wait
> 
> 
> 
> Does no one in RoH ever proof read their articles, anymore?


What's wrong with this picture that's still up?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Elgin?

Ah, nuts.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

If we are talking about Elgin:











> It was announced this weekend on “Ring of Honor Wrestling” TV, in addition to the title opportunities being granted to Mark & Jay Briscoe, Adam Cole, and BJ Whitmer, when Ring of Honor returns to NYC for “Supercard of Honor VII” on April 5th, two recent World Title challengers will go head-to-head!
> 
> This match won't just be for bragging rights though, when Jay Lethal and “Unbreakable” Michael Elgin lock up, it will be with a future World Title Match at stake!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Aside from it reading Supercard of 7 Honor, Saturday is the 6th. fpalm.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

EmbassyForever said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/puro-media/643794-njpw-g1-climax-05-08-2012-a.html
> 
> (Nakamura vs Okada and Yano vs Suzuki from the same show were great as well).
> 
> Here's the last minutes of the match - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn7pnZ2aSkI


Kinda...hesitant to download stuff these days :argh: but thanks for the link. I appreciate it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

And the push for Elgin to win the World Championship begins. 

(N)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They're my links so you can trust them. Not sure what the FC speeds are like these days though.

Why are Elgin and Lethal both screaming like that on the photo?*


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> And the push for Elgin to win the World Championship begins.
> 
> (N)


Agreed. His run as AAW champ isn't giving me much hope. As much as I used to like the guy, I've come to terms with the fact that he is above average at very best, and can't speak to save his life. Steen's run on top has been the best in years because he's been the only champ in years who can actually cut a promo. Davey, Eddie, Roddy, Black, Lynn, none of them knew what they were doing with a microphone in their hands, and Elgin won't either.

The sad thing is, Steen's reign is coming to a close shortly. This is its final act, and the only way he'll free himself from SCUM is by sacrificing that belt. But I don't necessarily agree with who he has to give it up to. Blah.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I get fans bought into the whole Elgin vs Davey match at Showdown in the Sun. But, to pretty much slate him as the next go-to guy for the championship following it doesn't sit well with me. Hasn't proved much outside of the Davey match in terms of "pulling out the big guns" to earn himself the World Championship. _(mind you, I don't even like the infamous match I'm referring too, but for ROH lore, it fits.)_ With Davey & Eddie out of the picture, no chance Roddy will regain the gold, and Lethal's chance out of the way this really only leaves Elgin or Cole to be the guy to do it. While personally I'm dying for Cole to get it, all I can see it being is Elgin at this rate.

Get the Steen championship drop possibly leading to his face turn. However, it could extend past that and he could go face perhaps even while remaining champion. Fat chance considering ROH wouldn't push anyone in S.C.U.M. to be a challenger for Steen's championship. Jacobs should get the rub, but he won't.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> - JUST SIGNED... Tadarius Thomas and ACH will face "God's Gift" QT Marshall and a mystery partner in tag team action on Friday April 5th at “Supercard of Honor VII”! Barrister R.D. Evans is claiming to have found a wrestler of "equal greatness" to QT Marshall and their pursuit to conquer the tag division will start at "Supercard of Honor VII". Tickets may be sold out for "Supercard of Honor VII", that can be seen on IPPV by clicking HERE. Great seats, HOWEVER, are still available for Day 2 of our NYC Celebration and our 1st ever TV Taping in the Manhattan Center on April 6th! Click HERE to order yours now!


Hopefully someone good



> - ROH officials are planning a huge HONOR vs. S.C.U.M tag team bout at "Supercard of Honor VII". Details will be announced next week.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wouldn't expect much for the mystery man. 

Honor vs. SCUM should be awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hoping the mystery man is RD Evans himself.

ROH sticking Thomas with ACH to try and get him over is both humorous and frustrating. Nobody cares about Thomas ROH. _(generally speaking...)_


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Would that be a way to bring back Mike Bennett? I don't it just seems like him and QT kinda fit together(not a diss).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm. Interesting call. Unsure if Bennett was done with ROH or not these days. Could be his way back into the picture. I jokingly kicked around Ciampa in a swerve to have him align with Marshall despite wanting his blood back at Final Battle. Basically anyone on the roster who isn't currently around seems like an option.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

HayleySabin said:


> Hmm. Interesting call. Unsure if Bennett was done with ROH or not these days. Could be his way back into the picture. I jokingly kicked around Ciampa in a swerve to have him align with Marshall despite wanting his blood back at Final Battle. Basically anyone on the roster who isn't currently around seems like an option.


I was thinking that Chiampa would be an option too but then I remembered his grudge with RD Evans and the fact that Evans pretty much replaced Chiampa with Marshall.

As far as Bennett goes, I think he is gone but maybe not on bad terms so they might just bring him back. Don't believe he or Maria have burned any bridges with ROH.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> This past weekend on "Ring of Honor Wrestling" TV Matt Hardy and Adam Cole went one-on-one to determine the TV Title challenger for "Supercard of Honor VII" on April 5th. Unfortunately the match was tainted as Adam Cole fell victim to a Gore from Rhino which in turn brought out Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander, followed by members of S.C.U.M, turning the scene into absolute chaos and causing a No Contest for the match.
> 
> "I'm not surprised by what happened." said Nigel McGuinness. "Of course Steve Corino and SCUM would take the easy way out when it looked like their man was on the ropes. The problem I have though is that, no matter what, Matt Hardy will never stop running his mouth and demanding title match after title match until he is put down properly. Adam Cole of course deserves his rematch for the TV Title, and Matt Taven must defend the championship at "Supercard of Honor VII" in New York City. So taking all the factors in, I have decided that on April 5th Matt Taven will defend the TV Title against BOTH Matt Hardy and Adam Cole! It will be an elimination match, and I am confident that in this war, honor will prevail."
> 
> ...


--











> War was declared at the "11th Anniversary Event", the battles have been fought in Chicago on ROH TV, they will continue in Asheville THIS Saturday night, and will hit NYC & "Supercard of Honor VII" with a vengeance on April 5th!
> 
> That night, live on worldwide iPPV and in front of the sold-out crowd in the Hammerstein Ballroom, Steve Corino has promised to lead his S.C.U.M army into battle against a team of ROH's finest...
> 
> ...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

hmmmm maybe they could have Silas Young as the mystery partner or a return of an old ROH star, maybe Adam Pearce?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Three way will be decent with Hardy being able to get in while Taven & Cole do the work. Eh on the 10 man tag.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Two new matches earn a (Y) from me. Might not be the greatest matches we've seen all year, but I'm optimistic for some fun.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh shit. Roddy vs Anderson might be the first ROH match I watch since like, Steen/Elgin or something.


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll have two GA lower balcony tickets to SCOH available. $50 for the pair. Message me if interested.


----------



## Flaircountry77 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have 1 extra front row ticket to the show. It's in section B, and it's seat 4. The face value is $100, but I'm willing to make a deal. I bought
4 tix the day they went on sale but I had 1 buddy back out. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## almostoutofweed (Sep 21, 2009)

I think they will have steen losing the title really mean something, i dont think they would have him drop it in a random ass match, if anything i thought he was going to drop it to lethal.


----------



## cyberalienfreak23 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi kwjr86, I would be interested in the tickets. Could you please PM the details ?


----------



## B-Boy21 (Aug 22, 2010)

Flaircountry77 said:


> I have 1 extra front row ticket to the show. It's in section B, and it's seat 4. The face value is $100, but I'm willing to make a deal. I bought
> 4 tix the day they went on sale but I had 1 buddy back out. PM me if you are interested.



Im willing to buy the tix please get back to me.


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry cyberalienfreak23, I don't have them available anymore.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> -* Ring of Honor wants to thank all of the fans who attended "WAR" in Asheville, NC last Saturday! “WAR” will be available later today, On Demand for just $14.95 right now by clicking HERE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newswire.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Now I'm pretty certain that it's a work.

Sigh, fuck RoH.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Shelton as the mystery partner of QT Marshall?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> Shelton as the mystery partner of QT Marshall?


No. It's gotta be RD Evans.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Rah said:


> Now I'm pretty certain that it's a work.
> 
> Sigh, fuck RoH.


At this point, I don't care.

Only thing is who would be left to have a match with Shelton, and would anyone really care if they didn't have it?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is a work, it's a very poor and pointless one. What in God's name would it accomplish? Except make ROH look stupid. Anyway, like Kingcrash I don't give a shit either,nor does anyone.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

oh lord if this is a work. 

and why of all people would ROH decide to do it with Charlie Haas?


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

KingCrash said:


> At this point, I don't care.
> 
> Only thing is who would be left to have a match with Shelton, and would anyone really care if they didn't have it?


I pretty much do care, though. I've been stating I want to get back into the promotion, as it looked like it was about to head the right way, but if they run a storyline such as this then they may as well just not exist in my opinion. A lot of it is going too far. Though if it is legit, it just shows how badly managed RoH is. Why couldn't they have addressed Haas before and imposed some form of disciplinary action the moment he first showed signs of bullying? They wouldn't be in this mess where one of their major mathes on one of their major shows goes to naught.

Maybe I'm reading too far into that bolded statement, but I just don't see how, if it was legit, it could be worded as it was. It's playing up to his gimmick, if anything.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It's not a work.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't read much into newswires. They always sound like they're written by a 12 year old ROH mark on his blog that only him and his mates read where he plays "Be The Booker". It's very probably it's just ROH acknowledging the situation. At least there'll be plenty of talent in town to replace him with. I heard Claudio was free all weekend.....

They didn't note Ishimori's injury either. Isn't confirmed if he's got to pull out of the date yet but he's a doubt. *


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Steen Promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5snr3B8vuII

Jay Briscoe Promo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYF9y_0J9Jo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *
> They didn't note Ishimori's injury either. Isn't confirmed if he's got to pull out of the date yet but he's a doubt. *


What/How bad is it?

And the WAR show is up and doesn't have the Haas segment (pretty meh show otherwise so far).


----------



## cobray (Jun 20, 2009)

From my knowledge Ishimori's injury is just an angle since he is still scheduled to face Genba on the opening night of the Global Tag League.

http://keepingthespiritalive.tumblr.com/post/46859308234/noah-news-taiji-ishimoris-next-opponent-has


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Holy shit at that Jay Briscoe promo, I love that man. Overall, very excited for the show as there're a good deal of matches I want to check out. Can't really call what the MOTN will be but I'll go with Red Dragon vs. AmWolves based purely on markdom. If not them then Jay/Steen since there's a lot of different ways they can go about that match even with Jay's limitations from a psychology standpoint. Roddy/Anderson should be great and Elgin/Lethal for potential sleeper of the night.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

hmm apparently Austin Aries on twitter might of implied that Redwood got fired



> @AustinAries
> Cough*Koff*Cough* @ringofhonor @ROHDelirious @sbgi So years of loyal service gets @GrizzlyRedwood the shaft, just like it did me. #NoHonor


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, on my way to Manhattan right now. Front row for super card tonight, then off to wrestlecon tomorrow. Gonna be an awesome weekend.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

RDEvans said:


> hmm apparently Austin Aries on twitter might of implied that Redwood got fired


Wouldn't completely surprise me.

It's a corporate environment now, two guys get into a fist fight backstage they just might fire both.

Plus it's not like Grizz was particularly important to the company as a performer (he may have had an important job backstage, idk)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

PPV is live.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

so, hate to ask but..if anyone has a stream link, pm me...

i'vw been outa the loop, what's goin on with this "work or no work" thing? someone leaving?


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone else been suffering streaming problems?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Decent opener RD Evans wasn't too bad.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

^ No.

Evans and Marshall vs ACH and Thomas was really fun! ACH is a star


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well if Mike Bennett's back, at least he brought Maria with him.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Been a great show so far.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Best show this year IMO, hopefully the second half keeps it going.


----------



## Chewy030 (Jan 2, 2012)

hell of a ppv so far


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Get ready for that hoopla!

:lol


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Three-way TV title match was disappointing, highlight was Scarlett giving Nigel a lapdance.

BTW, that intermission video of Jay's title matches made it seem like there was going to be a title change tonight.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bobby Fish is the man


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

That tag match was fucking epic!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jay Briscoe is your new champ!?!?!

Didn't see that coming.....


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

So my stream fucks up and when it comes back I see Jay holding the title. WTF?


----------



## joebro2000 (Feb 20, 2010)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> So my stream fucks up and when it comes back I see Jay holding the title. WTF?


Same here....ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Did NOT expect that!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Great for Jay but the moment was soured by the stream dropping at the worst possible time. Also a shame Steen's run ends on that note.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

joebro2000 said:


> Same here....ridiculous!!!!


Luckily mine was not a payed one...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Jay winning the title has to be the most surprising moment in ROH history


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I honestly just assumed he was a filler opponent for Kevin Steen. Wow.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I smell a Briscoe feud.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

RDEvans said:


> Jay winning the title has to be the most surprising moment in ROH history


Still would have to go with Eddie Edwards winning the title. People could at least see the possibility of Jay winning, especially with the SCUM angle, but NO ONE bought Edwards had a shot in hell of beating Strong.

It does take heat off the upcoming Whitmer/Cole title matches though and I can't say I like Jay w/title vs. SCUM better then Steen turning on SCUM with the title.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

So did Charlie Haas show up or not


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Isn't Steen's contract up, or close to being up?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DryBones87 said:


> So did Charlie Haas show up or not


Nope. Shelton Benjamin wrestled Mike Bennett and dry-humped Maria.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Great for Jay but the moment was soured by the stream dropping at the worst possible time.


Agreed.

I had a feeling Jay would win(the intermission video) but the moment just didn't feel right, stream killed my excitement. Stream literally gave me the :flip


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

All live reports seems to have love the show. 

Jay will make a great champion.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

RDEvans said:


> Jay winning the title has to be the most surprising moment in ROH history


I had a feeling this was going to happen when I read they played a video package recapping various moments in Jay's career.



septurum said:


> I smell a Briscoe feud.


Same here. I wonder which one is turning. Seeing as Steen is turning face, I wouldn't be shocked if it was Jay and he joins SCUM.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

If Jay stays champ for long and doesn't have a Homicide-like reign then at most it'd just be a Brother vs. Brother matchup, not a feud.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Still would have to go with Eddie Edwards winning the title. People could at least see the possibility of Jay winning, especially with the SCUM angle, but NO ONE bought Edwards had a shot in hell of beating Strong.
> 
> It does take heat off the upcoming Whitmer/Cole title matches though and I can't say I like Jay w/title vs. SCUM better then Steen turning on SCUM with the title.


I haven't see the show as I was at Wrestlecon but the fact that Jay's win can even be compared to Eddie's (which is one of my favorite live experience moments ever) means it was something special. 

The way I found out was pretty funny. I texted a friend at ROH during CZW intermission and asked him how the show was going. He said it was going well and the main event was starting. I replied with "Brisoce for the Win." Before the CZW main event started I checked my phone as read the message that said, "HE FUCKING DID IT." I instantly regretted not being there. Than the CZW event blew me away and I wasn't upset anymore.


----------



## Brad` (Apr 2, 2012)

Pappa Bacon said:


> Isn't Steen's contract up, or close to being up?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight 3h

The greatest moment of my career was losing the ROH World title to Jay Briscoe. Nobody deserves it more. As for me...#OnToTheNextChapter

Maybe..


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Reach for the sky, boy!

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Lethal vs Elgin took the night for me. If the stream had not dropped I think Steen vs Briscoe may have. Tonight was something special. Everything was damn good.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

For me the tag title match was easily the best match. Obviously can't comment on most of the main event.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

FINALLY! Jay Briscoe, new ROH World Champion, a reason to watch ROH on regular basis again.

And HAHA at people not catching it on their streams. Again. fpalm


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Steen said he signed a two-years contract with ROH not too long ago. He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## ROHRandy (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm super happy Jay finally won the world title! Some great matches last night. I see Steen turning on SCUM soon!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*First of all who the fuck is this Scarlett chick who's handing out lapdances?

Long term booking the title change doesn't really make sense but at this point they may as well just do special one off moments because they aren't growing as a promotion past this point. Good for Jay. On the floor about the feed cutting out though. Ruins all the heat if SCUM turn on Steen and don't cost him the title for the turn. 

Did Anderson/Strong deliver?*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ROH booking is really unpredictable. We thought that Taven/Cole was just a filler to Hardy/Cole in the next day.. and he won. No one thought that reDRagon has chance and they won. And now this. I love it.

The show was great, Jay vs Steen was awesome until the you-know-what BS. Elgin vs Lethal stole the show and crowd loved it. Wolves vs reDRagon was MOTN, loved the ending as well. The opener was surprisngly fun, RD Evans looks good in ROH ring and not too goofy, Evans/Marshall are going to be a nice tag team. Bennett/Benjamin was fun, it was Benjamin best performance since the match with the Kings two years ago. The TV Title match was a mess but it had it's moments. SCUM/ROH was a fun choatic brawl and Anderson/Strong was very good but could've been better.

I have a feeling that something big is going to happen tonight in the TV tapings. SCUM turning of Steen, New TV Champ..


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *First of all who the fuck is this Scarlett chick who's handing out lapdances?
> *


She's from AAW. She's the "offical" Hooopla hottie of H.O.T haha.


----------



## ROHRandy (Dec 28, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> She's from AAW. She's the "offical" Hooopla hottie of H.O.T haha.


I was wondering who she was. 

So, I'm taking it that everyone's stream cut out at the end of the Steen/Briscoe match? I was happy Jay won but furious I didn't get to see the pin! 

American Wolves/Red Dragon and Lethal/Elgin were a toss up for match of the night for me. Both were great fights! All in all, I thought the PPV was great!


----------



## Mr.Guerrilla (Mar 9, 2013)

WE HAVE A NEW ROH WORLD CHAMPION! I'm really happy for Jay. Can't wait to watch the show, I heard Red Dragon vs Wolves and Elgin vs Lethal were great too.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

The build-up to this moment was fantastic, Jay was the perfect underdog here with his losing history and shoulder injury.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh shit the same Scarlett who's Hollister's slut in AAW? Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit. *


----------



## manga4life (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn.....

So Jay is the ROH World Champion now, which is good for him and fitting seeing as his he's been with ROH from day 1, but I'm a bit disappointed to see Steen loose the belt before hitting the one year mark with it. I really felt as if Steen was going to carry the belt until Elgin dethroned him and would hit the one year mark as champion, but I guess I was wrong.

Can't help but to feel Jay is just keeping the belt warm for Elgin....


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

A few quick ratings:

ACH & Tadarius Thomas vs. QT Marshall & RD Evans ****

Shelton Benjamin vs. Mike Bennett **½

#1 Contender Match*
Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal ****½ 

10 Man War*
SCUM vs. ROH **½*

Karl Anderson vs. Roderick Strong ****

ROH Television Title Match*
Matt Taven vs. Matt Hardy vs. Adam Cole ***¼ 

ROH World Tag Team Title Match*
reDRagon vs. The American Wolves ****½-***¾ 

ROH World Title Match*
Kevin Steen vs. Jay Briscoe

Elgin/Lethal and reDRagon/Wolves were easily the best things on the show. Anderson/Strong was good albeit a little disappointing. Sucks big time that the stream went before the end of the main event, though I started to wonder if Jay was going to win, not just because of the video package during intermission but seeing his family in the crowd too.

First ROH show I've watched since Final Battle last year and overall it was a pretty entertaining show.

Oh and Nigel's reaction to getting a lapdance was great.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats to Jay. Well deserved, but I think he drops it next month to Cole.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jay winning last night was one of those awesome moments in wrestling. Glad I got to be there front row for it. Also, hearing Gimmie Back My Bullets at the end one more time was a cool moment.


----------



## ROHRandy (Dec 28, 2012)

The CRA1GER said:


> Congrats to Jay. Well deserved, but I think he drops it next month to Cole.


I thought Elgin would probably be next in line to win, but I could see Cole taking it as well.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really thought about ordering this show because I've been thinking about getting back into ROH, glad I didn't because having the stream cut out in the middle of the main event would have seriously pissed me off.

Apart from that looks like a great show, Elgin/Lethal sounds very good and I'll try and catch that at some point


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

What happens with Steen now? He was making part time appearances as champion, now that he's not champion...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Didn't nobody post the TV tapings results yet? Anyway for Steen ^


Spoiler: Steen



SCUM kicked him out and I think it was Steen vs Hardy they were going towards.


*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm currently watching it, trying to avoid spoilers and others opinions so I can go into it as a clean slate. It's been pretty decent so far (2 matches in)*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Heard the finish to the main event is still messed up on the replay. :hayden3*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Heard the finish to the main event is still messed up on the replay. :hayden3*


It's weird. Some people said it's working fine and some people doesn't.


----------



## ROHRandy (Dec 28, 2012)

EmbassyForever said:


> It's weird. Some people said it's working fine and some people doesn't.


Its not working for me. It is missing a couple of minutes which is the time in which Jay pins him for the victory.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Well that was bizarre, it was only this week I heard someone from ROH bragging about how they'd ironed out all the issues for their iPPV's. Ah well, at least the show was decent on the whole.*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Well congrats to Jay, always liked him as a singles guy far more than a tag wrestler.

Haven't followed ROH much at all this year, just read the results though,


Spoiler: Steen



why have SCUM kicked Steen out? Was it a gradual thing or a kind of 'shock turn' moment?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's been gradual the last few shows. Jacobs almost cost him a match a few weeks back when steen yelled at him to get down from the apron. At least that's the package they showed at the beginning of the ippv.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tagged it for you Bubz.


Spoiler: Steen



The turn came at the TV tapings so best be safe. I've only been following by reading results but I think Steen got pissed at SCUM trying to interfere in the Jay match. They could have added a bit more build to the turn. Basically SCUM's bigger than Steen now and they don't need him anymore and Corino's the leader now.


*


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Well congrats to Jay, always liked him as a singles guy far more than a tag wrestler.
> 
> Haven't followed ROH much at all this year, just read the results though,
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Steen storyline



The story with Steen - after Final Battle there were "rumors" that he is changed and not the same evil person again. Steen cut a promo and said that the only reason he hated ROH is because of Cornette - and now when Cornette's gone - he's proud to be ROH champion again. But he still stayed in SCUM even if he wasn't a part of their run-ins, promos, etc. Corino on the other hand seems more focused than ever to kill ROH and he said that "the mission never changed".


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At the risk of sounding repetitive they got it all the wrong the moment he turned on Corino at BITW.*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I honestly can't even remember how the whole thing happened in the first place with Steen and Corino. Seems yonks ago now. Cheers for filling me in blokes (no ****).


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> "The Hammerstein Ballroom show drew a legitimate 2,500 sellout with some overflow guests. The TV taping upstairs at the Grand Ballroom in the Manhattan Center drew in the area of 800-900."


PWInisder. Awesome news for ROH.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

800-900 isn't that great for the Grand Ballroom. Full 2,500 sell out is pretty awesome. 

Honestly Friday was pretty impressive for indy wrestling. CZW/Evolve had about 500-700 each I would say and I know PWS ran as well and it looked like they had a solid crowd as well. We're looking at about 3,000-4,000 people going to indy shows at the same time.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> 800-900 isn't that great for the Grand Ballroom. Full 2,500 sell out is pretty awesome.
> 
> Honestly Friday was pretty impressive for indy wrestling. CZW/Evolve had about 500-700 each I would say and I know PWS ran as well and it looked like they had a solid crowd as well. We're looking at about 3,000-4,000 people going to indy shows at the same time.


I heard the place was packed. Don't forget that since SBG they are always filming from the crowd so that must have taking seats. Plus they draw badly after the iPPV in Chi-Town so it's great for them.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well I was at the event so I got to post my feelings about it. 

- First of all, I have to comment on the stream dying during the main event. For whatever reason ROH has severe issues putting on these IPPV streams and it seems like this happens a lot. It didn't hurt me because I was in the crowd, but this just keeps happening and because of it, I still can't recommend people buying the PPV streams because shit, something is bound to go wrong. However, is ROH is near you and holding a show, I highly recommend going to see it because I had a blast! They really do bring their A-Game. 

- The crowd was red hot & crazy all night long, which created a great atmosphere. I got the big stadium feel with Mania, and I got the smaller and more intimate atmosphere with ROH and it was great to get both flavors in the same weekend. 

- QT Marshall is fucking hilarious and I loved his whole opening bit. That made the opener for me, but ACH & Thompson are a pretty good athletic team and it made for a fun opener all around. 

- The Bennett/Shelton match felt like it was a bit off and the opening promo stretch was a little awkward. Maria is hot as hell though and damn that superkick she took looked nasty. It was an OK match, but it wasn't anything that special. Shelton looks to be in amazing shape and if he does go back to WWE, here's hoping for a good run. 

- Lethal Vs. Elgin was AWESOME! NOTN for me, easy. The clashing styles match they were able to put together was just amazing and thank God ROH planned an intermission after the next match because I don't know if I would have been able to keep up after yelling & cheering during this amazing display. Elgin was very impressive here and looked like a star in the making, so I was happy to see him get the win. Punk/Taker at Mania was my favorite match of the entire weekend, but this one was number two for sure. 

- The 10 Man tag was OK. It was a bit clusterfucky and I was confused because I didn't know if it was a tornado tag or a regular tag given how the match started. It didn't leave much of an impression on me and I was still tired from the previous match, so it was nice to get a break afterwards. 

- I am sorry people, but I still do not see what the big deal is with Roderick Strong. His match with Karl Anderson was just ordinary and once again, Strong failed to leave much of an impression on me. 

- I am sure the TV Title match wasn't that good for the PPV audience, but being there live, it was fucking amazing! Why? Because we made fun of Matt Hardy & hurt his feelings, lol. I mean Jesus dude. Do some fucking sit ups! It is your job to be in shape for this, isn't it? We were all over him and about as mean as you could imagine, so I had fun watching it. I have to say though that Matt Taven has a great look and carried himself pretty well. I look forward to seeing more of him. 

- The Tag Title match was great. There were some miscues early on, but once it got going, it boiled down into an amazing tag team match. The Wolves looked awesome together and really remind me of The British Bulldogs, and reDragon held their own and both teams just put on an amazing tag team display out there. In a day and age where great tag team wrestling is rare on a mainstream level, it was great to see this in person. Loved it. 

- The main event was great for its ending where Jay Briscoe won the title. Truthfully, I wasn't expecting it and it really closed out the PPV with a bang. The crowd was split throughout, but popped huge when Briscoe got the pin and won the title. The celebration at the end felt fucking huge and it was a great last impression of the PPV. 

So yeah, if oyu can, go see ROH live because they will bring their absolute best. This show was great.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Stop me if you've heard this before:



> TO OUR FANS....
> STATEMENT ABOUT SCOH VII iPPV
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What a lousy refund. I guess it's got to the point where they can't afford to keep giving out refunds when the feed cuts. Hehe. 

I get why a lot of Indies want to jump on the iPPV bandwagon but I'm honestly not sure how good of an idea it is. I'm sure promotions like the WWN crew would be much better putting it up on VOD within 24 hours of the event rather than struggling through all the live feed issues and then at least you don't have the risk of having to issue refunds for live feed problems and losing customer faith in the product. Shit, even WWE can't get the iPPV product working properly. Granted that was more due to the scope of people trying to access rather than just poor feeds and resources available.*


----------



## peety14 (Apr 26, 2006)

does any1 know when roh comes back to nyc??


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

peety14 said:


> does any1 know when roh comes back to nyc??


http://www.rohwrestling.com/news/roh-returns-nyc-manhattan-mayhem-v


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So I did some reading on the TNA House show the same day as this and I think ROH actually might have drawn more people to their show than TNA did. Impressive if the estimates I found were accurate.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good show overall. I enjoyed the majority of it and damn glad ROH was able to pull out an enjoyable show right here. Absolutely loathed the tag team championship match, but that was 100% expected. Davey is the worst. Lethal vs Elgin is overrated too, once again not a surprise. Although I wouldn't claim it to be bad. Simply decent at best. Rest was fun/good. Still kind of can't believe Jay Briscoe won the big one here. 8th time was the charm it seems. Steen face turn has to be imminent now. I didn't read any TV taping spoilers so it is all lost on me if any angles occurred there.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

KingCrash said:


> Stop me if you've heard this before:


So, ROH's apology = "BUY OUR MERCH/DVDs!", basically. Stay classy, ROH.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I stopped ordering their PPV's back around Showdown in the Sunm Glad I didn't waste my money again. Congrats to Jay busted his ass for sure deserves it just seems really random still was enjoying Steen's run.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

> - Karl "Machine Gun" Anderson made a HUGE impression over the weekend and Officials in both ROH and New Japan Pro Wrestling are lining up schedules to see when Anderson will be able to return to ROH. Expect the "Machine Gun" back in ROH soon!


AWESOME! 

BTW



> - Barrister R.D. Evans has been petitioning hard for he and Q.T. Marshall to get the ROH World Tag Team Title shot in Belle Vernon on May 11th. Apparently ROH Match Maker Nigel McGuinness has been too busy with the weekend fallout to even respond to Evans.


lol


EDIT:

Awesome video package for Briscoe/Steen - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qZTqpROZQCA


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

EmbassyForever said:


> I heard the place was packed. Don't forget that since SBG they are always filming from the crowd so that must have taking seats. Plus they draw badly after the iPPV in Chi-Town so it's great for them.


I don't think I've actually seen an ROH show since Final Battle 2011 so yeah I didn't know they ere filming from the crowd now. 

I might give ROH another chance in August and go to the New York show there. Maybe.


----------

